# $250/month rural rental SEOK



## hyenas (Mar 5, 2007)

I know this normally rentals don't go here. And this is going to be long, so bear with me. But I would have killed to see this posting ten years ago. So I'm throwing it out here.

Here's the deal. A super long (or short) term rural rental at a really good price. A 1 bedroom/1 bathroom slab house for $320/month. If you're inclined and a handy person there are work options that will get that rent down to $250 a month. Improvements to the house can be taken out of the rent (within reason).

$100 deposit. $420 move in.

The Good:
I am an absentee land-lord. I have no interest in what you are doing, as long as you are not destroying the house. The rent will be deposited on time in a local account, you can set up bill pay if you want. We can never see each other. It has nice sunny exposure, with good garden area. You are at the end of a dead end road, with no visible neighbors.

The Bad: 
No livestock beyond chickens. Limited acreage. There is a neighboring pasture that is owned by my family that you could potentially lease for goats or something, but it's grown up, so probably just goats to start. There's also more neighboring land for gardening, probably for free. 
The area is limited in work options, don't think you can come here and find work, you probably can't.


----

The Area:
Kiamichi Valley in Southeast Oklahoma. 

I have no idea how to add pictures. It is a small house. White. Email me at hyenas (at) gmail.com and I will send you pictures.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good opportunity---hope you find a happy tenant.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

What does "we can never see each other mean?"


----------



## warcloud3-1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Haha, I think what the op meant was "it is possible to not have to even see each other".


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It's great you want to rent a place at a reasonable price, but I think you are being a tad unrealistic. I wouldn't rent a house to someone either I nor my representative didn't meet. I also wouldn't put "I have no interest in what you are doing, as long as you are not destroying the house." in an ad. That is inviting drug manufacturers in. 

If you are not going to see them, how will you know they have completed maintenance tasks or repairs to qualify for lower rent? It is in people's nature to want something for nothing and an agreement such as you are proposing would be an enticement, I think, for people to take advantage of you. I know I sound jaded, and wish this weren't true of so many folks.


----------



## hyenas (Mar 5, 2007)

I've actually rented another property on here before, to a woman and her family who moved here from PA. It's been seven years and they're still here. I do background, ID, and reference checks. 
I really do have no interest. I've dealt with a lot of invasive landlords who seem to think everyone is cooking meth in the toolshed. Or want to do house walkthroughs once a week. Trust me, I know my meth. And meth is included in "destroying the house." 
Repairs have to be accompanied by receipts/photos. Pretty simple.
I've done this with local people too and have only had to evict one person. And that never actually made it to court, and it was just because he lost his income completely.

I just think that people are generally good, and people reading homesteading forums tend to be better than most.


----------



## hyenas (Mar 5, 2007)

And just a note to the potential drug manufacturer. It's a highly regulated business model here, and you'd be a fool to try and move in and start something up.


----------



## NC_minifarm (Jan 7, 2015)

What internet speeds are available in the area?


----------



## hyenas (Mar 5, 2007)

There's DSL, exede internet (which I have and like), and a local wireless carrier.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

to bad about the no livestock policy. I do have goats and 2 horses plus chickens and ducks. Don't mind DSL and am a school bus driver by job but if there is no schools...


----------

